# Best food



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

What are the best foods out there?? The breeder was giving Lucy Iams which I don't really like and I am looking to change her food in the future to something much healthier. I am not going to do it now but eventually it's going to happen. Any suggestions???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if there are two dogs on this forum that eat the same food. There have been lots of discussions on this topic and I don't think any conclusions were reached. I've tried a few of the "higher end" foods with my boys but they seem to do better on the mainstream food I've been feeding them for the last year. It seems that each dog is different and you may need to try several to see what works for you and your dog.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I feed Nature's Variety Prarie. Comes in lamb, beef, chicken, salmon, and venison all with different grains like barley or brown rice. Corn, wheat, and soy free...also have a grain-free line called Instict


Also, what Oakly's Dad said is 100% positively without a doubt the TRUTH!

Also, do a search for dog foods...you'll find plenty of old threads about them.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My dogs are doing well on Canidae ALS. When Sasha was a pup she ate Artemis. 

When Hershey and my first golden (Sasha #1) were growing up they ate Pedigree but I realize now that the corn (which is the first ingredient in Pedigree) was probably the cause of Sasha's constant ear infections and her itchy feet. Also she smelled like popcorn/frieto chips...hahaha.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Lately I have noticed Lucy bitting her paws alot. I was thinking it might be the food but I'm not sure.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Judge the dog's food by the dog's health, coat, eyes, and poop. You want a glossy coat, bright eyes, and well-formed, regularly delivered poop. There are lots of theoretical discussions about protein/fat proportions, different kinds of grains, quality of protein sources, etc., but the main judge of the food should be the dog's health. If you see excellent health on Iams, don't feel like you should be buying something more expensive just because it's out there.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

we feed cody a vet food, Medical. 
He was previously on a supposedly very good pet store food and he was constantly itchy, and I am sure he pooped 5 or mor times a day!
Now he never itches and poops about 2-3 times, be we also still feed him 3x a day.
oh and this might not sound pleasant, but he has really nice poops, lol

oh and for us, this food cost the same if not less then the store food.
I was paying $70 for 33lbs of the store food and having to feed him 4 cups.
I pay a little over $70 for 33lbs of the Medical and he eats 3 cups a day.

Make sure you comapre the amount of food your dog needs to eat. A cheaper food probably isn't cheaper since you will have to feed her more.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I feed Iams/Eukanuba and have been very happy with it. If she's been with you a while and is secure where a new transition wouldn't freak her out any, then you could try transitioning into something you feel more comfortable with. 

You might try samples first to make sure she goes for it. Nothing so frustrating as when your pup doesn't care for the food you just spent money on.....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I used to feed Eukanuba, but I worry about corn/soy/fillers causing low level allergies and inflammations. I feed Innova- and sometimes Canidae ALS. Eacle Pack Hollistic is another good choice.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I used to feed Eukanuba, but I worry about corn/soy/fillers causing low level allergies and inflammations. I feed Innova- and sometimes Canidae ALS. Eacle Pack Hollistic is another good choice.


I fed mine Iams for years and had the same worries as you. So I switched to Natural Balance. But my brother fed his dogs just plain old Purina Dog Chow and his lived a normal life span. One even lived well into it's teens. They all looked healthy. I sometimes think the higher grade dog foods are more for the owner's peace of mind than an actual benefit for the dog. :scratchch


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam was fed Pedigree and seemed to do well on it. I didn't know much about food then. Ike was on ProPlan but I've recently changed to Merrick's Wilderness Blend and Honest Kitchen's Preference. He was having repeated ear infections so I removed all the ingredients from his diet that were known to be allergens. I didn't want to take the time to properly do an elimination diet. He's doing wonderful. LOVES his food now, both kinds, and looks and feels great. I didn't notice his coat was lacking, but I see the difference in it now. He still has the occasional itch, but nothing like before. I think he has seasonal allergies too. We're in the woods, so I can't eliminate those allergens

I know dogs are supposed to be food hounds, but Ike never has been...until now. He runs to the pantry with me to get his food and runs back to his bowl waiting for me to set it down. He's a food hound now. I give him the Merrick dry as his 'treats' too. I wet it for meals. The HK is a dehydrated food you add meat and water to reconstitute. I call it his Green Grool, which perfectly describes it...he LOVES this food too. I made biscuits with this grool and dried them in the oven for a cookie treat. Stunk to high heaven, but he LOVED these too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Iams does not have Soy and doesn't have "fillers" that I'm aware of. They don't use plant based protien which is good. (isn't it funny how we defend our food)


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I feed mine with Eukanuba but 3/4 of their meal is freshly cooked chicken or fish with rice, garlic and local made olive oil. Eukanuba is just add-on. But I see that Orijen food is coming to Croatia so I'll use that instead of Eukanuba. But I think there is nothing better for them than cooked food.  At least I know what I'm giving them when I prepare it myself.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I (like most) have researched food until our heads exploded...

Blush eats: Taste of the Wild (gluten allergies) http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/high_prairie_canine_formula/

Layla eats: Professional Chicken & Barley...it is a very cheap food which scared me at first, but I've been really happy with it. http://professionalpetfood.com/prod...ssional_adult_dog_chicken_and_barley_formula/


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucy is pretty young right? And on a puppy food? I wouldn't change her food till she is at least 6 months, especially if she is doing well on it. Puppies need the right amount of protein. You don't want her to have too much.

Some dogs , especially puppies, lick and chew their paws alittle. If it continues alot it could be allergies.

My boys were on Nutro Natural Choice most of their lives till last spring when I decided after being here, that they would be better off on a healthier better food. Since we switched to Nature's Variety Prairie their coats are much better and they run to their dish and can't wait for dinner!! Selka did have stinky problems on the salmon!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is a great site to decide what foods are best 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

However, like everyone said, every pup is different. I tried Blue Buffalo which is better than Pro Plan, but I believe BB was too rich for Skylie. I had been battling loose stool problems ever since (not sure if it's completely diet related though)

I also agree with another poster, I wouldn't change the food right now until she gets a little older and can handle different foods.


----------

